# Retriever Specialist Launchers ??



## Elliott Labradors (May 19, 2009)

Has anyone used one of these launchers? I'm looking for a compact unit to use for walk-up training that will hide well. It may be a suitable alternative to box lunchers.

http://www.retrieverspecialists.com/

Thanks for any input,

Wally
.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

I've got a couple friends who have a few of these that they have used for years and they work really well. We use them all the time and they work really well. Transmitter is really cheap and easily broken but other than that they are good. I actually bought 3 off of a member on here and used them several times, but ended up selling them to a friend of mine who moved away and needed launchers. Then I upgraded to zingers. I personally would get one of the box launchers if that's all you want it for because they can be comparable in price and these things can flat throw a dummy a good distance (especially the pro model- throws REALLY far and both can even launch a duck pretty far especially with new rubbers). Just my :2c:

Also, if you do a search on here you will find several threads on this type of launcher. However, most accuse anyone who has something good to say about them of being "paid endorsers" for the product so you will see lots of negative comments (learned this when I started a thread when I wanted some and then did searches. I had a different vehicle at the time and like I said really liked my friends). Like I said, I use my friends' launchers several days a week and they've had them for years, trained a couple dogs to HRCH and MH level with them and they work great. I probably would still have mine and be using them if my friend hadn't needed some. But if you are wanting walk ups, you may want to look at a box launcher. Gundogsupply.com has some that come with their own electronics (DT I think) for pretty reasonable (plus Steve is great and they have awesome service!) if you aren't wanting to have to purchase dogtra or TT electronics to run a GU or zinger box launcher. Good luck and happy training 

http://www.gundogsupply.com/birdlaunchers.html


Jamee


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

I have some older model RS Birds Up launchers. I was in the field using them just today. Without question, despite the cheap transmitter on mine, the launchers have worked more reliably from even long distances than any other launchers I've seen; 400 yards is not a big deal for these. The only non-launches that have occurred are when the launcher batteries needed to be recharged or when the transmitter battery needed to be replaced which would be the case with any launcher. Still, it's been hundreds of launches since either of those situations occurred. I've put well over 1,000 launches through each the units and they just keep on going. That said, I do not like the primer firing mechanism. I can get it lined up right 90% of the time but I occasionally have to turn the unit off to release it so I can realign the catch on the primer firing spring. My wife made a big tote for me to carry the arms for the launchers. With that, I can carry two launchers, the arms, a bucket of birds, and a Bumper Boy or two into the field by myself in one trip which would be all but impossible with other launchers.


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

Can these units not be used with Tri Tronics or Dogtra electronics? If no then why?


----------



## Slinger Guru (Apr 7, 2006)

SCOTT C. said:


> Can these units not be used with Tri Tronics or Dogtra electronics? If no then why?


The new Model Birds-Up (Retriever Specialists) launchers do operate with either Dogtra or TT (new or old). See the listings on eBay!

Robert Steiner, Owner


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

Slinger Guru said:


> The new Model Birds-Up (Retriever Specialists) launchers do operate with either Dogtra or TT (new or old). See the listings on eBay!
> 
> Robert Steiner, Owner


Thanks, Robert.


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

The link in the first post indicates the site is no longer up, anyone know what's up?


----------

